# suche nicht-trashige Zombie Filme



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. März 2012)

Moin Leute, kennt ihr Zombie filme die nicht total trashig sind??

Ich finde Dawn of the Dead Neuverfilmung echt nice und stehe total auf die serie The Walking dead.

Kennt ihr Filme die so ähnlich sind?


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2012)

ja gut, wo fängt Trash an? ^^

Du meinst auch sicher keine Komödien wie Shawn of the Dead, oder? 


Spontan: OFDb - Dead, The (2010)
OFDb - Day of the Dead (2008)
OFDb - Diary of the Dead (2007) (kann auch Land of the Dead heißen, da gibt es aber noch einen anderen, nämlich: OFDb - Land of the Dead (2005)  der ist sogar besser. 
OFDb - 28 Days Later (2002) und OFDb - 28 Weeks Later (2007)

und ggf. auch die REC-Filme sowie Resident Evil-Reihe. 

und ein Zwischending aus Zombie und Vampire, vermutlich aber eher zu Vampiren zu zählen: OFDb - 30 Days of Night (2007) und OFDb - 30 Days of Night: Dark Days (2010)


----------



## altazoggy (19. März 2012)

guter film, hat schlechte berwertung bekommen, weil nicht trashig

Autumn of the Living Dead Reviews & Ratings - IMDb


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (20. März 2012)

also die resident evil reihe hab ich schon und die 28 days bzw. weeks auch^^.


trash fängt bei mir dabei an, wenn ales einfach viel zu überzogen bzw. super unrealistisch(nicht das zombies realistisch sind^^)

Shaun of the dead find ich einfach nur geil


----------



## facehugger (20. März 2012)

Kannst dir auch mal "Zombieland" reinziehn, mit dem guten alten Woody

Gruß


----------



## Ahab (20. März 2012)

Ich hab nen guten Film, da geht es zwar nicht direkt um Zombies, aber auch um ein apokalyptisches Infektionsszenario. Sehr dramatischer Film, nicht wirklich lustig zwar, aber unheimlich gut gemacht, mitreißend und sehr berührend. Auch ein hervorragender Film den man mit Frauen gucken kann, großer Heulfaktor. 

Carriers


----------



## Lenny (20. März 2012)

Zombieland ist dann zu trashig? Der lief gerade, juhu! 8-) Seit wann können Zombiefilme _nicht _trashig sein? Das ist doch ein Widerspruch in sich.


----------



## micsterni14 (20. März 2012)

Die zwei 28er filme sind super!

28days later
28weeks later


----------



## Ahab (20. März 2012)

Lenny schrieb:


> Zombieland ist dann zu trashig? Der lief gerade, juhu! 8-) Seit wann können Zombiefilme _nicht _trashig sein? Das ist doch ein Widerspruch in sich.


 
Naja weil es Zombiefilme gibt, die eine glaubhafte Geschichte erzählen (28 Days/Weeks later, Dawn of the Dead) und solche die einfach nur überzogen und eher lustig, als ernstzunehmen sind (Night of the living dead, Braindead). Letztere sind der Trash.


----------



## Benne74 (20. März 2012)

Die Nacht der lebenden Toten (Originaltitel: Night of the Living Dead) würde ich jetzt nichts als Trash bezeichnen. Der Film ist halt ein S/W Klassiker und wirkt natürlich ganz anders als moderne Filme. Ich finde den Film von der Atmosphäre her aber immer noch sehenswert.


----------



## forSaken (20. März 2012)

Ich als the Walking Dead Fan   empfehle dir "Dead Set" an zuschauen.  Dead Set Serious Zombie Movie - YouTube


----------



## Ahab (20. März 2012)

Ja stimmt, der war einfach nur alt. Nehm ich zurück.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2012)

Also, für mich ist es nur dann Trash, wenn es von Regie + Effekten her amateurhaft gemacht ist und/oder die Darsteller Freunde des Regisseurs zu sein scheinen und schlechter schauspielern als Igor de Camargo (Gladbach) und/oder Klischees UNABSICHTLICH völlig überzogen bedient werden und/oder die Story absolut unlogisch und undurchdacht ist. 

zB Braindead ist alles andere als Trash, sondern eine hervorragend gemachte Horror-Komödie. Alles, was dort völlig überzogen ist, ist mit Absicht überzogen. Und die Effekte sind allesamt super gemacht für die damalige Zeit, was anderes hätte Peter Jackson auch gar nicht zugelassen   Man muss den Film natürlich uncut sehen, denn die übertriebenen Splattereffekte sind eben Teil des Konzeptes - lässt man die weg, sieht es in der Tat evlt. nach ungwolltem Trash aus...


----------



## Painkiller (20. März 2012)

Zwar kein Film, aber eine gute Serie! 

The Walking Dead (Fernsehserie)


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (20. März 2012)

also ich finde die filme trashig, die keine gescheite geschichte erzählen und total überzogen sind.

zombieland is auch ganz gut, aber halt lustig.^^

The Walking dead ist einfach nur hammer geil!!!


----------



## RapToX (20. März 2012)

*dead snow*

nazizombies ftw


----------



## micsterni14 (20. März 2012)

RapToX schrieb:


> *dead snow*
> 
> nazizombies ftw


 

..der ist ja mal sowas von schlecht,schlecht,schlecht....lol

da ist ja das hier geradezu eine dokumentation!
Worst Fight Scene Ever - YouTube


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2012)

Also, Dead Snow fand ich an sich sehr unterhaltsam und gar nicht schlecht - natürlich muss man die Idee an sich mit "Nazi-Zombies" erstmal akzeptieren. Wenn man allein diese Idee schon völligen Humbug findet, ist der Film natürlich MIst. Aber der ganze Film ist halt auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint und hat auch eine Portion braunen, äh, schwarzen Humor.


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. März 2012)

Nicht unbedingt Zombie aber auch gut *Outpost* .
MfG


----------



## RapToX (21. März 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, Dead Snow fand ich an sich sehr unterhaltsam und gar nicht schlecht - natürlich muss man die Idee an sich mit "Nazi-Zombies" erstmal akzeptieren. Wenn man allein diese Idee schon völligen Humbug findet, ist der Film natürlich MIst. Aber der ganze Film ist halt auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint und hat auch eine Portion braunen, äh, schwarzen Humor.


 so sehe ich das auch.
also ein schlechter zombiefilm sieht für mich anders aus! zumal der humor auch nicht so übertrieben kitschig wirkt wie bei so manch anderem vertreter


----------



## daniel05 (21. März 2012)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst dir auch mal "Zombieland" reinziehn, mit dem guten alten Woody
> 
> Gruß



Perfekt ... Woooody!!


----------



## Benne74 (21. März 2012)

Mir sind auch noch Filme eingefallen: Die Verfilmungen des Romans "I am Legend" von Richard Matheson.

Nicht direkt Zombies aber (vampirähnliche) Kranke oder Mutanten: Je nach Verfilmung.

Laut Wikipedia hat George A. Romero das das Buch eine wesentliche Inspiration zu seinem "Die Nacht der Lebenden Toten genannt".

Verfilmungen:

1. "The Last Man on Earth" von 1964 mit Vincent Price
2. "Der Omega Mann" von 1971 mit Charlton Heston
3. "I am Legend" von 2007 mit Will Smith

Anschauen kann man sie sich alle. Allerdings finde ich 1. + 3. atmosphärisch am dichtesten.


----------

